
Re-Reading Built to Last - demandred
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/09/re-reading-built-to-last.html
======
langer
_"No charismatic figurehead leader, but leadership that focuses on building
the organization instead of investing their time in extensive PR work."_

I find it interesting that a company's leadership appears to be valued just
like this by people inside the company, but that people outside the company
often value it in the opposite way.

~~~
ojbyrne
I happen to be reading "Good to Great", the followup to this book, and I find
its idea of "Level 5 Leadership" pretty interesting. Basically "Level 5
Leaders" are the exact opposite of what you typically think of as a CEO -
self-effacing, stay in the background, rarely take credit for their successes,
generally attributing them to luck or to the great people who work for them.
But there's a paragraph that talks about how that's the exact wrong
personality you need to become a CEO - generally the self-promoting,
egotistical types get the nod, and that's why there are vanishingly few great
companies.

~~~
davidw
Interesting concept, terrible name. "Level 5 leader" sounds like something out
of a spooky cult.

